# Personal EMT Bags



## emt4life (May 4, 2006)

Say, does anyone carry ALS things in their own personal emt bag?  I am just curious about what people choose to carry in their bags in their car or home. I am considering carrying O2 (I know it is not ALS) and maybe an IV set up, but I am afraid that the O2 might be dangerous if I should be in an accident and that the IV's might touch on dangerous territory.  What do people carry beyond the basics?

Thanks for the info


----------



## Chimpie (May 4, 2006)

Unless your dept's upper brass okay you using O2s and IVs outside your normal working hours (and you have it in writing), leave it at home, or at the store.  No need to put your license and your house on the line for a little extra care.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 5, 2006)

Chimpie said:
			
		

> Unless your dept's upper brass okay you using O2s and IVs outside your normal working hours (and you have it in writing), leave it at home, or at the store. No need to put your license and your house on the line for a little extra care.



I'm sure you're medical director might have something to say about that as well, since it's his license you operate under.


----------



## Raf (May 5, 2006)

There's no point in carrying ALS around in my opinion. You can provide BLS if you're on site, but an ALS unit should be called for after you a treating with BLS. 

That would be like if we trained our first responders with paramedic training.

I would consider O2 since it's so useful, although it is pretty annoying to fill up and maintain etc, and it is also very dangerous. IV in a personal bag is just getting into an area that you shouldn't be in though.


----------



## RebelRescue (May 5, 2006)

If anyone in a POV dressed in plain clothes tried to start an IV on me and I was concious I'd tell them to get the F*** away from me.

I think a standard BLS bag is all any one needs off-duty no matter what level of training.I do carry an O2 kit that is provided and mantained by my dept. because there are times when I have to respond to a medical call alone in my personal vehicle (POV but we do have to be in at least a dept. shirt).


----------



## Jon (May 5, 2006)

I've got an O2 tank that I filled at an old employer... I'm not really sure where the tank came from... it is in a hard plastic LSP case in my shed. I only put it in my car when I'm going to do first aid for the Boy Scouts or other type situation.

I've got a big blue bag in my trunk, next to my county-issue "oh-sh*t-kit" (WMD gear). I rarely use it.

I know several ALS providers who have "personal jump kits" they carry when they ride the rig... and they keep in their POV otherwise... most have a round or 2 of ACLS drugs, IV start kit, NSS, D50, etc... They carry them becuase it is set up "their way" and they know where everything is, and that it was re-stocked.

IMHO, Most providers are only going to use ALS skills as a layperson to assist someone they love... TTLWHKR, your turn....


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 6, 2006)

I carry stuff to use on my family, as we live in areas that lack (nearby) ALS, for the most part.


----------



## disassociative (May 21, 2006)

*...*

I don't think you should go as far as IV equip or a drug box, but I do think that it is a good idea to have Intubation supplies on hand. To be honest; I wouldn't want to be caught on scene off shift administering an I.V. to an unconscious patient by the responding paramedic. Not really worth putting your license on the line. However, with the Intubation kit; Airway always takes priority and is something that absolutely cannot wait.


----------



## Jon (May 21, 2006)

disassociative said:
			
		

> I don't think you should go as far as IV equip or a drug box, but I do think that it is a good idea to have Intubation supplies on hand. To be honest; I wouldn't want to be caught on scene off shift administering an I.V. to an unconscious patient by the responding paramedic. Not really worth putting your license on the line. However, with the Intubation kit; Airway always takes priority and is something that absolutely cannot wait.


In PA, intubation is reserved for para-gods... I mean para-medics... sorry 

If, as a BLS provider, you can preform some form of advanced airway, that might be worth considering.


----------



## disassociative (May 21, 2006)

*...*

It is the same here; as an EMT-IV; I am not allowed to use ET's however, I was speaking of ems in general(anyone that has ET under their belt).

I am a -P student; so I have an intubation kit, I wouldn't dare attempt to use 
it on the field before obtaining my -P, however; I would carry it in my bag in case an EMT-P who responds with our district(usually emt's around here are volunteer fire as well); The appropriate supplies will be available.


----------



## Guardian (May 22, 2006)

EVERYONE has a slightly different opinion on this issue.  I don't carry anything.  That said, depending on your situation, carry the basic BLS stuff needed to save a life and a few band-aids.  I think ALS supplies and O2 are over the top.  If you live in a very rural area, you might need a few supplies.  If you live in a normal area (ambulance < 20 minutes away), your body is all you need.  Hands to take pulse, splint, stop bleeding, chest compressions and whatever else you can think of.  Mouth for rescue breathing (not bad idea to have face shield) and talking to pt (most important part of our job)...................remember, our job is to take care of the life threats so don't get carried away.


----------



## Jon (May 22, 2006)

I have an O2 tank... I don't usually carry it - I use it when I do "First aid" at boy scout or other events.


----------



## disassociative (May 22, 2006)

*...*

I volunteer as a responder with my local district; whenever we get a call, we can just grab a pre-filled 02 tank and a jump kit from the fire station. However, I have been eyeballing the 02 kits in Galls.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 22, 2006)

Don't buy Galls, they sell body armor to Iraq.

Buy EMP.

Google that.


----------



## disassociative (May 23, 2006)

*...*

I'll google them both; because if that is true; then I will switch.


----------



## RALS504 (May 26, 2006)

I think the most important thing to carry is a couple pairs of gloves. After all you could be the world's best trauma surgeon and not have glove what good would you be on a bloody scene. Secondly we all have different response areas, terrain, and hazards to cover. The hospital based ALS service I worked for we were issued BLS bags with OPAs/NPAs and O2 tank/supplies. We were required to respond from our houses and be on scene or on a rig in 10 minutes for 911 calls.


----------



## Jon (May 26, 2006)

RALS504 said:
			
		

> I think the most important thing to carry is a couple pairs of gloves. After all you could be the world's best trauma surgeon and not have glove what good would you be on a bloody scene. Secondly we all have different response areas, terrain, and hazards to cover. The hospital based ALS service I worked for we were issued BLS bags with OPAs/NPAs and O2 tank/supplies. We were required to respond from our houses and be on scene or on a rig in 10 minutes for 911 calls.


Gloves... phhh... who needs them!

We were doing this before Latex! (and HIV, and HEP-C, etc )

I agree...  but I would also probably treat "best I could" without gloves... I'd just be very careful!-


----------



## Rangat (May 27, 2006)

Not really relevant to your situation- Just for a broader view:

We have a province with no provincial ALS, and we have a province with hundreds of ALS. We do get a couple of guys with totally overboard :censored::censored::censored::censored: in their cars, like strobes with an ALS bag and ALL their eq. but they're few. Then we have ALS with nothing with them.

Personally i only have some BLS stuff with me, and sometimes my Utility Vest (11 pockets with the most relevant eq. Like OPT's, Bandages, gloves etc.)


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 27, 2006)

> totally overboard


 
Like two trauma bags, a peds trauma bag, a peds med bag, an adult med bag, two oxygen units, a resuscitation kit, a splint kit, a collar bag w/ 14 sizes, a folding backboard, army blankets, a cpr board and a light that dims the headlights?


  Who would carry something like that? h34r:   



:blink:


----------



## natrab (May 29, 2006)

I just keep a small bag in my trunk with some trauma pads, a bvm (with bls adjuncts), some shears and gloves, and a steth and bp cuff.  I have a small pocket with a couple syringes and some benedryl and epi (mainly for myself as I've had an allergic reaction before and had to stick myself with some benadryl).  I wouldn't hesitate to use it on someone I know.  If it was a stranger who really needed it (like about to lose their airway or something), it'd be a hell of a choice to make.  I'd probably do it though.


----------

